# Los Angeles Lakers @ Charlotte Bobcats - Mon 2/11



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wallace is listed as day to day. He has missed 3 of his team's last 4 games. Gosh, I hope he doesn't play today. This Charlotte team, although slumping, is pretty unpredictable. Okafor and Mohammed in the middle seems more intimidating than Marion and Blount...

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want to extend their losing streak to 7.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

That lineup on Paper should win 40-45 games IMO. But we should win this game...there is no excuses.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wallace is out. I'm tired of having problems in Charlotte. Take them seriously!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Gerald Wallace and Matt Carroll are both out...no excuse not to win this one.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We better not lose tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The question is, which scrub for the Bobcats will go off on us tonight?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

we better lose tonight


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The question is, which scrub for the Bobcats will go off on us tonight?


i remember matt carol raped us last year.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

There will be that one special scrub that will burn is for 20...

There always is.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The question is, which scrub for the Bobcats will go off on us tonight?


My money is either on Jermareo Davidson, Jared Dudley or Ryan Hollins. Or maybe Mohammed goes for 20/20.

Good to hear Wallace is not playing, although now there really is no excuse for not winning this one. I just hope the game doesn't go to the wire again, I've had a long day and would love to go to sleep sooner than the usual 3:30 AM =).

Now I just need to find something to do to keep me awake for an hour and a half.. I guess I could always go study .

peace


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The question is, which scrub for the Bobcats will go off on us tonight?


I would be shocked if Matt Carroll doesn't go off for at least 17 points.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I would be shocked if Matt Carroll doesn't go off for at least 17 points.





Damian Necronamous said:


> Gerald Wallace and Matt Carroll are both out...no excuse not to win this one.


Oh, the joy! =)


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was a sweet pass from kobe


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

gasol has 8 points in 3 minutes


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, Gasol's jumper really is a sight to behold after getting +2 years of Kwame at the Center .


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why isn't Kobe guarding Richardson? 5 points he scored on Radman on 2 possesions.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

10 points!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau ****ing Gasol!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

12 points!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom on Felton? :hurl:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe with a nice start as well.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

3 lakers have 2 assists already.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

So good to see us have a big man who can hit the J from 15-18 feet. First since Vlade Divac!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't you guys think that Radman covering Richardson is a bit of a mismatch? I hope this doesn't bite them in the ***. But now that I went over the roster, McInnis is 6'4 so I guess putting Farmar and Fisher together in the backourt also wouldn't work. Huh, must be the late hour that has me talking nonsense.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe to Odom! I like.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

5 Turnovers...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All of a sudden we've become a turnover machine...stop with the fancy passes.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, two pretty bad passes from Kobe so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom with the NICE dunk!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Mohammed. Wow.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

kobe is insane


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

3-3 from beyond the arc for #24. Nice... I hope he doesn't start forcing it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The last thing the Bobcats want is for Kobe to heat up. Gasol started the quarter well, Kobe finished it off well.

Together, they're 9/9 for a combined 22 points!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

30-22 Lakers after one


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Walton is awful


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on Ronny, you have to hit that shot!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jordan Farmar, holy crap!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okafor posterizing Mbenga.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy ****ing ****.... someone just got owned


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Okafor just dunked all over Mbenga.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

That was the hardest dunk I have seen all season.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

God does Luke suck.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

My God, Walton is atrocious to watch...

What the ****, Ronny


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The Machine is cold.. does he needs an oil change or what.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

on walton, I called before and after mitch resigned him 

Kobe and Gasol make a good combo though


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

luke walton is bad, real bad.

vujacic isn't hitting his shots, but he can't be hot every game. wouldn't surprise me if he goes on a slump though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've noticed this season that I shouldn't expect much from Vujacic the game after he plays well...he's not that consistent...

Oh, and Matt Carroll IS playing, but he's doing bad. I'm very surprised. He's missed two wide open looks.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on, rebound, damn it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm sick of all these turnovers. We need to fix that bad.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Geeze...this game is gonna be like the game against the Hawks.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why are all the boxscores saying that Bryant has 2 steals and 2 turnovers. Didn't he just steal the ball before the timeout and then turn it over (bounce of his feet)? That would make 3 steals and 3 turnovers. I don't get it.

Either way, too many turnovers. They'll have to work on this in the 2nd half if they wish to avoid a close game... it's too close as it is already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's dunking the ball like he's 21-years-old again!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

****ing Felton with 16 points at the half. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Kobe finally missed, but of course it was when the ball was passed to him behind the 3-point line with 3 seconds left on the shot-clock.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's defense is ridiculous of late. Tonight so far, in the first half, he has 4 steals and 2 blocks.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That's some great team defense right there! Awesome!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't want to jinx this for the second half, but right now the Lakers are 14-14 in free throw shooting. It's a sight for sore eyes to see that in the box score.

Also, I love the fact that Gasol has 5 assists for us so far. 

And as I'm typing this, Ronny Turiaf looks like he just twisted an ankle...****.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh great...Turiaf is hurt...not another injury.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

maybe we can trade fisher for Felton, work your magic mitch


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe had a good half despite the 3 turnovers. His only 2 misses were deep 3's late in the shot clock.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The Bobcats better not get too close in the second. I'm all out of nerves from watching the previous games. 

Any update on the Ronny injury? 

Better taking care of the ball and some defense on Felton would be nice. Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> maybe we can trade fisher for Felton, work your magic mitch


Get over your dislike of Fisher. He's playing fine and has been great for us all year. We're not trading him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ronny is fine...he came out for warm-ups.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Ronny is fine...he came out for warm-ups.


Good to hear!

Gasoool!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

They're killing us on the offensive boards. 10 for the Bobcats already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our rebounding needs work...where's Odom at? He's been pretty quiet all game...we need his rebounding. He's been stuck at 5 rebounds for a while now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God these announcers suck


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish not having his best day.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, I jinxed our free throws.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Not playing well this 3rd qtr. :no:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Piss poor defense on Felton. WTF


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

****, my stream just went blank and I can't reconnect  well.. back to the boxscore I guess .


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pathetic 3rd quarter overall by pretty much everybody.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Felton has 23 pts. He had not had 20+ pts since December 12th. We always let someone go off on us.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Imdaman said:


> Felton has 23 pts. He had not had 20+ pts since December 12th. We always let someone go off on us.


and it's usually a point guard


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> ****, my stream just went blank and I can't reconnect  well.. back to the boxscore I guess .


Check your PMs.

Lakers need to close this quarter out well. I'm sick of these close games against teams that are worse than us.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I love the announcer..."the bobcats play atlanta on Wednesday...there are tickets available!"


Of course there are...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently nobody on the Lakers can guard Felton.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Felton is _just_ toying with us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need to just blow this game open in the 4th quarter...come out strong, play some defense, and play smart basketball. We've looked lost a few times tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Felton just tied his season-high with 27.

In some off-topic news, the Mavericks are losing to the 76ers in the 4th quarter, 76-70, with about 7 minutes left.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

2Pac is apparently impossible to guard. Nice little run to expand the lead though.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

BTW, I would much rather listen to Muggsy than these **** *** announcers. This is horrible game coverage.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Get Luke outta there right now, and bring Kobe and Gasol back in, please.

Two threes in a row and it's a 7-point game again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe responds with a big 3.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Crap..Crap..Crap


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bobcats have lost every single game this month by AT LEAST 14 points...but of course that won't happen tonight.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

almost every game on this trip, we've let teams come back on us..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This run is completely Phil's fault. How can you possibly expect to play defense with the personnel you have on the floor? ****!!!! Luke Walton at the 4 spot. Give me a break.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There's the Matt Carroll sighting I was waiting for...

13-3 run by the Bobcats and the lead is down to 3...excellent.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom and Gasol back in. Brilliant Phil.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe just went back out of the game...this is just fantastic.

More and more, it's looking like the Hawks game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Of course Luke remains in the game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar just drilled what was probably the biggest shot of the game for us right now.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, I managed to get a live feed. ****, what in hell are we doing? :/


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

So irritating...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Why doesn't Odom do more of that???


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a horrible, horrible fast-break attempt...looked like Miami yesterday...

Odom with the layup to extend our lead to 6...we better not ****ing lose this game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Seriously, what the hell is Luke Walton still doing in the game. I know Phil seems to be somewhat fond of him, but what color is the sky in his world man?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Update: 76ers leading Dallas by 13 late in the 4th quarter. If we win and they lose, we'll have the same record.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bryant with the important basket. Come on, let's not blow this one..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher's shot is just way off tonight. Nice shot by Kobe though on the 2nd chance points.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Gasol is getting lit up by some ****ty players. We need a very healthy Bynum to compete for a championship.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Luke with a steal!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

OMG, Walton hit a shot.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Luuuuukkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeee :bsmile:

8-pts game


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke....jumper.... I have croaked..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wait a minute...Luke just hit a shot? Am I seeing things?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

dallas is losing too. good news.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

OMG...Luke actually hit a jumper!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Wait a minute...Luke just hit a shot? Am I seeing things?


He came up with 3 steals this qtr, too


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Gasol hasn't been the same since he banged up his finger.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another off-topic update: Dallas just lost.

We need to step up our defense on these next few plays. Do not let them score.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I hate these corny commentators. They've been japing the same bull **** the entire game:"Lakers leading by X, but still plenty of time left." Come one, change the freaking tune already.

Phil must have psychic abilities for leaving Luke in after the timeout... a huge steal and his first basket of the night. I shivered for a second when he went up though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So much for defense coming out of the timeout...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What the ****, Jared Dudley!?!"?!""?!# First it was Blount the last game who hit his 5th 3 pointer of the season and now this guy gets his 3rd? Twilight Zone all over...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Luuuuuukkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was an UGLY shot by Kobe...what was he thinking?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

"The game's in the refrigerator. The door's closed, the light's out, the eggs are cooling, the butter's getting hard, and the Jell-O's jiggling."


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Gasol with the monster dunk!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There's the exclamation point.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:banana: :banana: :banana:

Lakers win!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Wasn't great but we WON!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

6-2 on the roadie. I'll take it. But they needed to give us a scare in the 4th again.. they just had to, right? 

Good night, guys, I hope for another win against Minesotta, the first game I won't be able to catch live. Looks like I'm back to downloading when they play on the West Coast. 

peace

oh, POTG should go to Kobe imo


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

is vladi back in space? luke finished the game off.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

POTG? I'm going Kobe. Gasol seemed to disappear for a lot of the 2nd half, and especially in the 4th quarter. 

6-2 on the road trip, and should end at 7-2 on Wednesday night.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, kobe is player of the game. he played good defense and scored 31 points on 9/17 shooting.

17-10 on the road. not too shabby, not too shabby.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> POTG? I'm going Kobe. Gasol seemed to disappear for a lot of the 2nd half, and especially in the 4th quarter.
> 
> 6-2 on the road trip, and should end at 7-2 on Wednesday night.


I would give it to Kobe too. I think Gasol banged up his finger hitting the rim in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

ugly ugly game. We seemed to be sleep walking through it. 1 more game and its done this road trip is taking alot out of the guys.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad that after the road trip is the All-Star break...get everyone some rest before playing the Hawks at home next Tuesday.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we only need to go 22-9 for the rest of the season to go 56-26!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice game by Kobe and Gasol, the only weakness we have is down low defense, Bynum's return should take care of that.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

So far, this has turned out much better than I anticipated.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

afobisme said:


> we only need to go 22-9 for the rest of the season to go 56-26!


Wow that is almost 71% winning percentage. How many Western elite teams do Lakers need to confront for the rest of the regular season?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

out of all the teams we're competing with, we have one of the lighter schedules.. i got bored at work and did the math. i think we play teams that we are competing with (mavs, suns, spurs, jazz, rockets, warriors, nuggets, hornets) 11 times, 6 of which are on the road.

that's not counting the eastern conference teams. we've already played the elite eastern conference teans twice (cavs, pistons, celtics). so pretty much any game vs. the eastern conference "should" be easy for us.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

if we can't trade luke, we should just cut him so Phil will have no way of playing him and ruining the game for us


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Good win last night! :yay: 



> Lakers are on road to history
> 
> CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- The trip could go from historically long to simply historic.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers12feb12,1,3818303.story?ctrack=4&cset=true


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link. Did not know we would be setting a record if we do indeed win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, that's awesome. We can't let up against the Wolves. They're playing much better than the last time we played them.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Al Jefferson is a beast, much like Bartholomew..... We cant take him lightly.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

But he also plays poor defense, so I'm guessing Gasol should have his way with him on the offense. McCants is also listed as day to day with a sprained ankle, leaving the Wolves with only two players scoring in double digits (The other being Ryan Gomes). Plus they're coming of a back to back. If the Lakers don't underestimate them and take the game too lightly because it's the last of this exhausting road trip I see absolutely no reason for this one being close.

But then again, that's what we've said for the Charlotte and Miami games also .


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

were winning these close games and although at face value it looks bad on us, the way i see it these close games are only preparing us for the close games we'll probably have in the playoffs. This young team is learning how to pull out win through adversity and the experience is gonna be very valuable later on.


----------

